# Being in Romantic Relationships



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

It's how I lost friends. A close friend I've known since an early age started dating around high school. That's when our friendship began to weaken. His personality change a bit, but it was his preoccupation with his new "girlfriend" that gave us less time to hang out and do what we used to do. It happens to many guys. They get soft. You see it every day in public- the holding hands, the cuddling, the over complimenting, etc... I'm not saying there is anything wrong with it, but they overdue it to the point that it becomes sickening. It should be done in private, not shoving it in everyone's faces. It's like everyone one day as teenagers walked into their health classroom, and there was a discussion on the topic of sex. They watched a Disneyland's version of a sex film on the projector screen, and after it's all over, the students come out holding hands skipping with their chosen partner while wearing a Mickey Mouse hat and t-shirts with a design logo of a heart in the middle with big letters which read, " I LOVE YOU." Now you have overly sensitive men in public on one knee performing their marriage proposal in front of people, and the lady looks shocked and she says, " Yes" and people clap, some left in tears including grown men. And when you visit your friend at his home when he has his own family and other " adult responsibilities," he answers the door and you can tell by his face and him being out of shape that he's being aging faster than you and he looks stressed out. A fake smile with widened eyes stares back at you and you ask him if he wants to play football or any other sport you used to play with him when you were younger. Excited and thrilled at the idea, he slowly is about to step out of the house, his foot almost touching the concrete stairs. Out of nowhere you hear a nagging female's voice, " Honey?" He responds, " Yes, dear?" "Where do you think you're going?" You have to take care of the kids, remember? He apologizes to her, "Sorry, dear, I don't know what got in my head. I totally forgot." He quickly tells you he has to leave and shuts the door in your face and you left there standing, realizing for the first time that your friendship will never be the same.

I seriously cannot relate to people my age. It's like I'm surrounded by zombies. It's no wonder why I'm so depressed. Why can't it be all so simple like the good old days? Somewhere in another dimension events keep playing themselves over and over again. If I close my eyes and concentrate hard enough, the images my memories create become so vivid and real that I can visualize myself in the past. There I am playing street hockey with the same close friend on his driveway when we were younger while it's starting to get dark. Our mothers call us to eat dinner, and we both agree to finish the game tomorrow. A little bit further in time and now I'm surrounded by teenagers my age at a camp socializing while I do so with my own group. Damn, life was so much better back then. I'm not saying it was great but compared to know, I look back and it wasn't that bad. I actually enjoyed some of it.


----------



## Anonymous12345 (Nov 15, 2012)

Kind of a hyper-fixation on your friend it seems?


----------

